# Not usually one for RIP threads...



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

...But he was one of the special ones here at our house. Sadly Gibbers, my first Iguana, passed away today, he'll be sorely missed.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

R.I.P Gibbers, sorry to hear that mate


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Some great pics. I'm so sorry for your loss. 

I lost my old rescue rat this weekend, so I feel the same sort of way. We both know we gave them a good, happy life. Thats what you've got to think of.


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

awwww im so sorry  just remember the times you had with him. im sure he lived a happy life with you.

r.i.p xxxxxx


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

sorry to hear that Ray (and lou)  I am sure he will have had the best and fullest life with the two of you though .

RIP Gibbers


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Am really sorry Ray ( and Lou) 

R.I.P Gibbers


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

So Sorry for your loss mate, he was a stunner...Thanks ever so much for the advice you gave me...


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

Awww, sorry for your loss dude. Pretty thing he was and very pert and proud of himself. R.I.P Gibbers


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## bmsonline (Feb 7, 2008)

R.i.p


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

sorry to hear about your loss...my thoughts are with you fixx. 
r.i.p gibbers


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Sorry also.


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry for your loss, gutted for you, he looked a happy boy though!


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

R.i.p


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Awww Ray really sorry to hear that.

Hope you and Lou are ok.

RIP Gibbers.


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

Oh Ray, just spotted this, i'm absolutely gutted for you and Lou hun.

Big hugs and keep ya chin up.

RIP Gibbers you gorgeous boy.


----------



## Zodiac (Apr 17, 2008)

looks a beaut  will be sadly missed x


----------

